# 85 dodge w150



## zak406 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys I dont come on here much, but I am looking for a plow for my truck perferibly used. Can this truck handle a plow without any upgrades? If not what kind of upgrades are we looking at? Im just looking for a truck to do driveways and maybe teh occasional small lot. Any info would be appreciated! I poosted a picture of the truck in question


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure plow away. Shouldnt need to do anything depending on how big of blade you use. Maybe heavier front leaf springs


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

zak406;1191151 said:


> Hey guys I dont come on here much, but I am looking for a plow for my truck perferibly used. Can this truck handle a plow without any upgrades? If not what kind of upgrades are we looking at? Im just looking for a truck to do driveways and maybe teh occasional small lot. Any info would be appreciated! I poosted a picture of the truck in question


hi i have a 79 i run stp 7'6 meyer with no upgrade needed plows like a beast


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

dont but a huge plow on it and you should be good to go good luck


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

*dodge plow*

Hell yes it can, they are great plow trucks, I just put a much heavier shock in the front.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad had a 87 short bed with a fisher 7'6" on it with a 4 lift it plowed great just carb problems


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah really cant go heavier than 7.6ft. Only issue will be finding the frame mount.

And I had a 87w150 with a 318 what a great plow truck


----------



## Big Boss Man (Jan 19, 2008)

8'2 v-xt , and the mount, is nla from boss


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

nice truck big boss!!!!


----------



## Big Boss Man (Jan 19, 2008)

randomb0b123;1197730 said:


> nice truck big boss!!!!


Thank you!Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i like the grilles from those years better i wanted to switch mine but the headlights are placed different so i couldnt. are those strobes on your fenders? is it a 250 or 350? 360 motor?


----------



## Big Boss Man (Jan 19, 2008)

randomb0b123;1197822 said:


> i like the grilles from those years better i wanted to switch mine but the headlights are placed different so i couldnt. are those strobes on your fenders? is it a 250 or 350? 360 motor?


It's only a 150, 318 with a edelbrock intake and 600 holley, that really woke it up, 2 barrel was a joke, yes there's a 4 lite strobe on the corners along with the double flash on the roof, but the best part is, as we all know old mopars weren't the best in the charging dept. but I fixed that, mopar big frame 100amp in original mount and a 200amp! leece-neville where the smog pump went with dual batts. direct wired to alternators


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The old W series trucks are great for pushing under a budget. They will never die and will out push many of the newer independent front end trucks. The only soft spot is the wiring and body undercareage. In time they will melt away .... Usually before the drive line gets tired!!!

As for blades anything will do.... Just remember to keep it simple and as light as possible. A friend of mine has an older 3 pin sno way on his 93. Great truck combination, many years of service ....


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

woahhhh sounds like alot of plow for a halfton haha


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i put 2 batteries on mine too but my original alternators still going once it dies ill upgrade it


----------



## Big Boss Man (Jan 19, 2008)

randomb0b123;1198311 said:


> woahhhh sounds like alot of plow for a halfton haha


I've actually had a 9' 2" V on it, a buddies 1 ton gmc's 6.5 took a dump and of course couldn't be wreckered with the plow, so I went and got it, handled it fine, I must confess though I've got 3/4 ton springs


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

You can run a big truck battery on the factory tray. This will really wake up the plow WRT speed and amp draw. I would run a V too on a sprung W150 !! 

My old w350 was 13 500lb on the quarry scale once. Silly part was it was only just on the rear helpers and still rode level.


----------

